# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Какого цвета одежды надевают на Божеств по дням недели

## Мурали Кришна дас

Напишите пожалуйста какие одежды одевать на каждый день недели

----------


## Krishna Mangala das

Понедельник (день Луны) — белый, серебристый.

Вторник (день Марса) — красный.

Среда (день Меркурия) — зеленый.

Четверг (день Юпитера) — желтый.

Пятница (день Венеры) — розовый, многоцветный
 (яркие, пестрые).

Суббота (день Сатурна) — синий, черный.

Воскресенье (день Солнца) — оранжевый, золотистый.


Экадаши — розовый, красный.

----------


## Мурали Кришна дас

спасибо

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В Маяпуре следуют более сложной системе, которая учитывает не дни недели, а лунные дни - титхи. У каждого титхи есть своя планета-управитель. И по цвету этой планеты Божества одевают в соответствующий титхи.

1. Пратипат - Солнце
2. Двития - Луна
3. Трития - Марс
4. Чатуртхи - Меркурий
5. Панчами - Юпитер
6. Шаштхи - Венера
7. Саптами - Сатурн
8. Аштами - Раху
9. Навами - Солнце
10. Дашами - Луна
11. Экадаши - Марс
12. Двадаши - Меркурий
13. Трайодаши - Юпитер
14. Чатурдаши - Венера
15. Пурнима - Сатурн
16. Амавасья - Раху

Цвет Раху - коричневый, пепельный или лиловый. В день Пурнимы, несмотря на то, что управитель - Сатурн, Божества одевают в белые одежды по случаю полной Луны. А в Амавасью (новолуние) Божества одевают в черные одежды.

----------

